# Bugg de "Calendrier" avec OSX Mountain Lion et iCloud



## lhuga (12 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous !
Voila mon problème du jour; je viens de télécharger OSX Mountain lion sur mon Mac book pro (je commence déja à le regreter...) j'ai surtout un méchant BUGG avec "calendrier"...depuis que j'ai essayé de l'ouvrir j'ai inlassablement le meme message "déplacement des calendriers vers le compte du serveur" avec une barre de progression qui ne finit jamais et donc pas d'accès au dit calendrier...;( ;(
c quoi le problème !!???
ps: j'ai lancé l'utlilitaire de disque, fait les réparation d'autorisation..tj rien..

merci d'vance de vos solutions et conseils avisés... Rolling Eyes Embarassed


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Google ne donne pas beaucoup de réponses en français à propose de ton message d'erreur,

mais avec Google Trad, tu devrais pouvoir dépatouiller ton affaire : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4230859?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## lhuga (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour merci de votre reponse, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution sur google helas, je me suis donc résolue a contacter la hotline d'Apple, ça va me couter un bras, mais bon le pb a été résolu.. il y avait effectivement un bugg, sans explications particulières..et apres reconfiguration d'Icloud tout semble etre rentré dans l'ordre...!


----------



## macdebarc (24 Octobre 2013)

Cher Ami,

je connais le le même problème que le tien mais cette fois ci avec mavericks. Pourrais tu me dire quelle a été la résolution d'Apple, afin  que je corrige ce bug.

Je te remercie par avance


----------



## lhuga (28 Octobre 2013)

desolée de ma reponse tardive...alors en fait pour moi le pb venait simplement d'un bugg avec icloud, il a fallu donc dans les preference systeme/icloud : fermer la session et ensuite la reactiver...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2013)

Une des solutions proposées lors du passage à Mavericks est la tienne : c'est bien que tu l'aies trouvée.


----------

